
How I Got Over $2,000 in Orders for a Product I Didn't Launch - kareemm
http://blog.lukewarmemailer.com/2014-10-23/how-i-got-over-2000-in-orders.htm
======
detaro
What was the product actually? Everything just refers "look at the homepage!",
which just tells me the product isn't available anymore.

~~~
kup0
It was a "cold email" tool. I think the product listed below it
(ContentMarketer) on the homepage does some of the same things.

